# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 10)



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2022)

*What is a tool you do not have, but you probably should have? What is it and why?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
When you reach the end of your rope, tie a knot in it and hang on_.
p.s. Doug gets 2 choices. Cuz he's special that way.._


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2022)

A robotic broom...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 6, 2022)

Wow, this is a tough question for me so I'll try to explain why. I'm an older wood worker, coming up on my 62nd birthday. I've been doing woodworking since I was a kid in junior high school. I've been buying tools all of my life. Really started concentrating on building up a workshop about 25 or 30 years ago. I've moved 3 times since then and the shop has grown each time, which brings me to where I am today, my basement shop. Throughout this time period if I needed a tool I would just buy it as needed when needed. I still do this today. In the last few years I've been upgrading my older tools and machines to newer modern stuff in preparation for retirement. I figured I'd do the upgrades while I'm still working and can afford it.
So this brings me to todays question. I cant really think of anything that I dont have but should have because I have a well equipped shop that I built over many years. And when the need arises that I need something that I might not have I just buy it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 6, 2022)

I keep telling myself I "need" a router table. 

And then I talk myself out of it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 6, 2022)

An arthritis free body that's free of constant, unbearable pain. I could do most anything if I had that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 6, 2022)

Band saw. I make mostly smaller scale projects, often needing close trim cuts, oddball shapes, etc. And a bench vise that can hold pieces of wood while I work on them. I get two picks because I'm special that way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Band saw. I make mostly smaller scale projects, often needing close trim cuts, oddball shapes, etc. And a bench vise that can hold pieces of wood while I work on them. I get two picks because I'm special that way.


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 6, 2022)

It's not a tool but I really need a true shop and bigger. Working out of my building sucks because I don't have any room because of the wood. Trying to stock up for a trip in August. A new shop is in the near future. Planning on a 30x50 but it depends on the cost. I have to clear out over an acre of trees, have a road graded up on the hill and clean everything up. Once it's built, then the work starts...moving all my tools up there and build another place just for green wood storage. Because I'm a hoarder as my wife tells me.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 6, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't act all surprised and stuff. It's in the fine print.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 6, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Don't act all surprised and stuff. It's in the fine print.


And he's really old and can't see...........something I can relate too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## trc65 (Mar 6, 2022)

Dust collection....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!





DLJeffs said:


> Don't act all surprised and stuff. It's in the fine print.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 6, 2022)

Told ya'!

And Marc, that extra little thing we talked about is in the mail...nudge, nudge, wink wink.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rocking RP (Mar 6, 2022)

A bench top metal lathe. Just because I’ve always been fascinated by machinists and what they can do. I’d just like to give it a try.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 223805


What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2022)

I should have a drum sander but need to make room and clean. Also, I have to pay too much for gas right now.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 6, 2022)

A vacuum chuck for the big lathe. Always found a way with what I have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 6, 2022)

I may not be as special as Doug, but I'm having trouble narrowing it down to even 2, let alone 1.  

In no particular order, the five things that I would really, really like to add to my shop:

Metal Lathe (I have a Taig Micro Lathe which has been great for a few smaller projects, but would like something bigger)
Mill
Welder
Drum Sander
Sand Blasting Cabinet

The big downside? I really don't have room for any of them in the shop right now... I am going to be cleaning up and organizing the shed this spring and hope to move some wood out there, which could free up a little space for something. But with the way that necessities like food, fuel, etc. have been steadily going up in price lately, there isn't likely room in the budget for the above anytime soon either.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 6, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 6, 2022)

@Brink

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 7, 2022)

Probably need to worry about the shop first. After that, likely a 'real' bandsaw. I can overload my bandsaw and crap out the blade in less than an afternoon because I got more junk to cut away than I have keepers... I start with a 5 foot long section and sometimes only three blanks show up in it. Course the firewood pile stays stocked that way... but it is slow going on the firewood and rough on the little craftsman bandsaw.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2022)

Sprung said:


> Welder


Look into a hobart mig. The small 110 series are great. They plug into any 110 outlet. Good for steel up to a 1/4" material.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------

